# requalifying as a solicitor in australia



## imotay (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am a UK qualified solicitor hoping to emigrate to Australia June 2009 (when I am 3 years qualified and so have the right amount of points for the skilled visa).

I know I need to get my skills assessed by the state I wish to qualify in. However, I don't know which state I want to move to yet and from what I have read it doesn't matter which state you qualify in as you can work in any state. 

I really just want to hear from anyone who has qualified in any of the states. The only website I have found so far that clearly lists what you need to do is LawLink NSW, but I would need to attend the Supreme Court in NSW to be admitted, and this has put me off as I was hoping to do the whole process from the UK.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi imotey,

Welcome to the forum.

I'd definitely seek the advice of a migration agent. They'll be able to tell you how you get registered here in Australia.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Imotay, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I do know that solicitors don't tend to practice across states since the laws are different - well this is certainly the case with property since we wanted our solicitors in Melbourne to act for us in South Australia and they said that they couldn't because of the different laws. I don't know whether this applies to other areas as well. 

The Law Society of South Australia

Regards,
Karen


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

I've practiced in both Melbourne and Perth. Once you have a practice certificate in one jurisdiction it's merely a formality to get a practice certificate in another jurisdiction. Your main issue will be to get admitted to the roll of practitioners of the Supreme Court in one Australian state. It is fairly archaic in that I don't think there is any way out of attending an admission ceremony and signing the roll in person.

From what I recall most UK practitioners also have to pass a few Australian law subjects - Constitutional, Property, Administrative before you can get admitted.


----------



## imotay (Nov 2, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi imotey,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dolly

I wasn't sure whether a migration expert would know all about requalifying in Australia (getting my skills assessed/transferred), I thought they just dealt with the actually visa process itself, but I'll contact a few and see how I get on.

Thank you
Imotay


----------



## imotay (Nov 2, 2008)

for some reason the forum will not let me reply to Grasshopper and Kaz101 individually, so I'll have to do a joint one.

Kaz101 - thank you for the link

Grasshopper - Thank you for the advice. which state did you qualify in? I think the academic & practical exemptions are pretty similar for each state from what I can gather, so it is whether I have to attend the court or take any of the academic or practical courses in Oz rather than online that will affect my decision. From you say I will have to attend the court in any event though. Thanks


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

imotay - I qualified in WA which has an articles system. I know in WA you must attend the ceremony and you require a qualified practitioner to also attend to move your admission before the appellate court. Most English qualified solicitors that I know secured employment before (or shortly after) coming over and their firms assisted in the admission process. As an English solicitor you'll have a lot easier time getting admitted than some of the other common law jurisdictions - i.e. Scotland, US and Canada.


----------



## imotay (Nov 2, 2008)

grasshopper said:


> imotay - I qualified in WA which has an articles system. I know in WA you must attend the ceremony and you require a qualified practitioner to also attend to move your admission before the appellate court. Most English qualified solicitors that I know secured employment before (or shortly after) coming over and their firms assisted in the admission process. As an English solicitor you'll have a lot easier time getting admitted than some of the other common law jurisdictions - i.e. Scotland, US and Canada.


Hi Grasshopper - Thanks for the info. From what I have read & the info I have gathered off people so far, it seems that NSW is the most straight forward state to get admitted too & like you said in your earlier post......you have to attend the court in each state to get admitted. 
Did you have to take any practical courses & do they have to be done in WA? Most states seem to allow you to do the academic courses online, but not the practical (apart from NSW....I think). Thanks for your help. 
Imotay


----------



## chrisemma (Dec 10, 2008)

*Requalifying as a solicitor in australia*

Hi imotay,

I am in the same situation as you in terms of wanting to requalifying in Australia. Although I have a little longer than June 2009 until my 3 years post qualification is up.

Please can you keep me posted on how you get on and how difficult or easy it was for you to requalify in Australia. 

I grately appreciate all the advice and assistance for when its my turn to apply,

many thanks

Emma


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

I'm about to start the process so I'll let you know how I go. I have about 15 year's legal experience so if I've read everything from the NSW Law Society correctly it'll be a simple matter of taking a few Oz specific classes (Property, Consitutional Law, and Ethics, as mentioned earlier), and then working under the supervision of a NSW solicitor for about a year.

Frankly, I'm not sure I will practice law any longer. But it seems foolish not to requalify if it's that easy. It's been a good run, but I'm thinking I may want to do something completely different.


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am new to the forum and all this migration business!! I am a UK qualified solicitor 5PQE. From what I have read you need to sit constitutional law, Administrative law and Property law to fulfil the academic side and then tax & trusts and professional responsibility for the practical side. This is in NSW. I haven't read anything about being supervised but dont have an issue with that as long as I am admitted and practising. 

What I really need to know is where can I study the three academic subjects by distance learning? And where can you sit the exams? 

Many thanks in advance everyone!
Kelly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Will this help? Legal Profession Admission Board - Legal Profession Admission Bd : Lawlink NSW

Dolly


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

David - how did you get on? Did you have to study property as well as con and admin? I was looking and to study three in one go seems to be a big task but I want to do them all together so I can apply for admission October 2010? 

Have you finished them now?

Thanks
Kelly

PS Thanks Dolly


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

I am in Sydney at the moment, but will be returning to the States on Friday to wrap things up. I stopped by both the NSW Law Society and The LPA Board yesterday and have all the necessary forms. I was told distance learning is possible, but not to enroll in anything until after the Board tells me what classes I have to take. It's different for everyone depending on the level of experience and practice area. After I complete those courses I can apply for admittance and then certification by the Law Society.


Good luck to you, Kelly, and thanks for the prompt to update this post. Let's keep comparing notes.

David


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice David.....

Dolly


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi David,

That is great. I am in Syndey at the moment too on a working holiday visa but am coming back next year with my partner for his work in Jan for two years. I dont want to not practice for another 2 years and so really want to apply and practice here so I dont lose touch with the law and my 10 years of training to get there!!

I have the forms to apply for both academic and practical exemptions and I am hoping to get full academic exemptions but it is looking like con and admin will be defo's to study and a maybe on property which I really want to get out of as financially it will save me money and also easier to do 2 subjects instead of three. 

Re distance learning - if you need to do academic studies I have researched you can do it as part of the LPAB diploma with Sydney uni as they can arrange overseas examiniations for extra fees. If you have to do the two practical exams (which I understand you have to) Professional Responsibility and accounts then they can be done with the college of law as they arrange exams overseas as well. I will be able to do them here in Sydney it is just a case of how quickly and how much it will cost me!!

Keep in touch as I think it will be useful

Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am almost through this process for NSW admission.

I studied Constitutional, Administrative and Property Law at the University of New England by distance learning. There are lots of students in the course who complained about the LPAB course and changed from it to UNE. Apparently its very disorganised. I never used the PLAB course so I cant comment. The UNE course is very good with a great online site. I sit my exams overseas also. The exams can be sat at any local university and they organise it for you. 

I tried to get an exemption from Property Law also and even appealed the decision as I had studied it in Ireland and the UK but there was no way they would grant it. 

I am doing the 2 college of Law subjects online and hope to be admitted in January 2010. Hopefully!!! 

Hope this helps. Let me know if I can answer any queries.

ae




drageamon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new to the forum and all this migration business!! I am a UK qualified solicitor 5PQE. From what I have read you need to sit constitutional law, Administrative law and Property law to fulfil the academic side and then tax & trusts and professional responsibility for the practical side. This is in NSW. I haven't read anything about being supervised but dont have an issue with that as long as I am admitted and practising.
> 
> ...


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

drageamon said:


> Hi David,
> 
> That is great. I am in Syndey at the moment too on a working holiday visa but am coming back next year with my partner for his work in Jan for two years. I dont want to not practice for another 2 years and so really want to apply and practice here so I dont lose touch with the law and my 10 years of training to get there!!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I checked out Sydney University previously and found them very expensive and hard to get in contact with from abroad so I went with UNE. Obviously though if you are in Sydney you wont have that problem.

ae


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi ae,

Thank you so much for that information that is really helpful. The LAPB doesnt really have times that fit in with me so if I can start their courses earlier then I may do that instead so thanks for the tip. 

If you are in Syndey you get lectures with the course so I could be attending evening and weekend classes so I am not sure I would have the same issues but it is worth considering the position anyway.

One thing you might be able to answer for me which I think you already have - can you study the academic subjects and also the practical ones at the same time? Or for example the practical ones before the academic? I just want to do it in the shortest time possible?

Also something you might be able to help me with - on your application for exemption did you enclose the syllabus for your degree/LPC and PSC? Also did you do a word document detailing why you want exemptions?

Sorry to quiz you, I am trying to make firm decisions about things and it is difficult with only limited information.

Thanks
Kelly


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

drageamon said:


> Hi ae,
> 
> Thank you so much for that information that is really helpful. The LAPB doesnt really have times that fit in with me so if I can start their courses earlier then I may do that instead so thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

No problem at all.

Yes you can do the practical and academic stuff at the same time but I dont recommend it if you are working. I tried 2 academic subjects and one practical one at the same time and I thought I'd go insane. I had no life!! I decided to postpone the exam for the practical subject. There is actually a lot involved in the practical stuff such as Professional Responsibility, as its highly regulated and lots of rules and cases to familiarise yourself with. The College of Law subjects are run over 4 weeks and you sit the exam at the end of the 4 weeks so its really flexible. Not sure about doing the practical stuff before the academic but some people in my course have done this so I imagine its fine. LPAB want you to wait until they have assessed you though which is time consuming!!! You might check with them if this is mandatory. I dont think so. 

Re the application for exemption, I didnt enclose the syllabus for my academic qualifications or for the professional training course and there was no problem. I included transcripts. I didnt do a word document detailing why I wanted the exemptions, though a version of that was required for the practical exemptions. Something to note is that they wont accept certified copies of your transcripts and only notarised copies (very expensive) or originals will do. 

Are you working in Law in Australia or taking it easy? I'm trying to see what the market for jobs is like for when I arrive in the New Year....

ae


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey,

Ok well my plan is to apply for assessment of both academic and practical by the end of October. We intend to return to Sydney in mid/late Jan when I want to do the practical modules between Jan and May. Come May I then want to do the academic ones from May to August sit the exam in Sep and then be admitted. I think the next available date is December. 

I looked at the UNE but the units are $1500odd each where as with the LAPB they are only $600 each and you get lectures if you are here so I think I will have to go with that even though the timeframe at UNE is better.

So do you think doing three academic subjects in one go is not a good idea then? I dont have much time - we are only here for two years and so if I have to do them over a longer period there wont be much point. I however dont want to be out of practice for the whole time we are here prejudicing myself for when we come home.

I thought the practical subjects would be OK? Are they hard then? When you say four weeks is that just the structure, you dont need to attend any classes?

Sorry for the bombardment!!

We are in Sydney as my partner is working here with his uk company. We are here for another two months - been here for two already. We are travelling the South Pacific for two months and going home for Christmas to head back out end of Jan for two years.

Sydney is amazing. I love it. In terms of work, when I arrived I registered with a host of agencies and got work within three weeks so if you are happy to temp then it is ok to get work. I was registered with legal agencies and there would have been work but I took a job and they asked me to stay so I did seeing as it was such a short time period.

I think I intend when I get back to take a paralegal job whilst studying to requalify - I hope that wont be too difficult. 

So are you headed out permanently?

Kelly


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

I think 3 subjects with a full time job is a lot but plenty of people do manage it. The administration law subject (at UNE) has a high exam failure rate, property I found really easy and Constitutional there was a lot of work to cover. If you are stuck for time its probably best to go for it and see how it goes. UNE courses have a census date and you have around a month to decide if you are pulling out and if you pull out before the census date you get a full fees refund, which is amazing!! The census date is about a month into the course. You should check if LPAB have this option and then maybe there is nothing to lose in giving it a go..?

The structure of the college of Law courses are built around a 4 week plan. They set tasks to complete and online discussions to take part it on certain dates over the 4 weeks and then you sit the exam. I thought they would be ok and was quite surprised at how much reading was involved. Absolutely loads of it! I just couldn't manage the reading with the other subjects also.

I am hopefully heading out to Sydney permanently if I ever get my visa...!! The legal agencies route sounds like a good option. Can I ask, what agencies did you use? I would love to look into that for when I arrive initially and while I am waiting to get admitted. 

ae


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey ae!!

How are you getting on? Not long till your admitted!!

Can you throw some light on something for me? My understanding was as per your situation - ie I would only have to do Con Admin and Property. They have ruled since 01.10 that UK sols dont need to do prop anymore (I hear you swear!!) so just Con and Admin. 

HOWEVER I have since been advised by someone on the helpine that if you havent studied - company, ethics and civil lit at undergraduate level (i.e. only on your LPC) then you wont get exemptions? Was that your experience as you didnt mention having to do those?

Sydney is still great but hasnt been raining loads these last two weeks but they need the water :clap2:

How are your plans panning out? 
Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## drageamon (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry I see you asked me which agencies!! I used Jessie at Legal Eagles and whilst I got placed in an admin job somewhere else first she was really good at looking out opportunities and I am definately going to be going back to her when I get back in January.

I will let you know of the ones I use in the NY too!
Thanks
Kelly


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

drageamon said:


> Hey ae!!
> 
> How are you getting on? Not long till your admitted!!
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly,

I have practiced in those areas so it didnt apply to me but as far as I recall the rules for assessing Solicitors academic requirement states that UK & Irish Solicitors will not need to sit those additional subjects. 

I did have to write a document outlining my experience in those areas (company, ethics and civil lit) for getting practical legal training exemptions. So they must consider them for practical legal training exemptions but not for academic exemptions. Which really means that if you have to, you can probably do them over 4 weeks with the College of Law or LPAB rather than having to do them in a university. 

If you look through the rules on the website (cant recall if its the LPAB site or Law Society of NSW site) it explains how they decide re exemptions and might give you a better idea.

Cant believe that about Property Law! Typical!!! 

Everything is more or less arranged. We have flights booked for January 18th and we're touring around Asia for a while and then to Melbourne to see friends and should arrive in Sydney in late February. 

ae


----------



## Joss Watson (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd be very interested to hear how it goes for imotay and Expat Newbie as well as I've litereally just started researching it all to see if it's feasible for me to follow my husband to Adelaide.

I also have a question - I am 15 months PQE. Does my 2 year training contract count toward the 3 years "significant" experience required or does it have to be PQE experience?

Thanks

MW


----------



## ae6 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Joss,

My understanding is that only PQE experience is counted in having your qualifications assessed by LPAB. In looking for a job I'd say they will be interested to hear about the work you did whilst training but it wont count for re-qualifying. Thats my understanding... 

When starting off with the process I thought I'll be waiting for the visa anyway so I can do this while I am waiting. 

Its a long slog re-qualifying but the Visa process is very long-winded too... If you can follow your husband on his visa go for it and work through all of the requirements when you are in Adelaide maybe? Or as Amaslam pointed out to someone previously, perhaps work as a foreign lawyer which does not require you to re-qualify?

Best of luck with it. 

ae


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Joss Watson said:


> I'd be very interested to hear how it goes for imotay and Expat Newbie as well as I've litereally just started researching it all to see if it's feasible for me to follow my husband to Adelaide.
> 
> I also have a question - I am 15 months PQE. Does my 2 year training contract count toward the 3 years "significant" experience required or does it have to be PQE experience?
> 
> ...


I looked into this a few years ago and got an email from the NSW Law Society that said your training contract does count towards your 3 years experience as it counts as working in an area very closely related to your nominated profession. They said in oz solicitors don't do TCs so PQE starts when you start a job. This was probably about 5-6 years ago when I asked about this though so if you find out differently please post here as I'm only a few months pqe now and would like to know how long I have to wait before I can go to Australia! I've managed to get a job with a city firm doing professional negligence though so I'm hoping that big firm experience might help getting a sponsored job in Australia later on so I can speed up getting to Australia (have dreamed about living there for years!)

What's annoying is I sit next to an Aussie lawyer now (not annoying that she is aussie) who has been saying how easy it is to come to the UK as an Australian lawyer, seems going the other way is a lot more difficult. Kind of wish I'd trained as a hairdresser instead of a lawyer - I'd be welcomed into Oz with open arms and I'd have a great haircut.


----------



## Mooey (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi all- Been reading these posts with great interest as I have just started looking to how i would re-qualify in Western Australia. I am a Property Lawyer in England with 6.5 years PQE and can't believe how difficult it seems to be. 
I'm just about to submit forms to the Legal Practice Board of WA to assess my academic qualifications and to assess whether I can be exempted from any of the practical elements. It's costing me $400 and can take up to 4 months I'm told!
My main concern is though, will I even get a visa without potentially being sponsored by a firm? Probably not. 
Love the hairdresser comment. Also bakers are in demand at the moment. May just retrain- I love making cakes.
Would be interested to see how people get on and I will update also.
Thanks


----------



## wmarionn (Feb 6, 2010)

All-
Great posts. I am a US trained lawyer with 19 years in litigation and in-house litigation management, trying to determine what I would be qualified to do in Oz. I'm not wedded to doing the same old thing (and can't bake OR do hair), but figure what I do now is a good starting point. David, do you still monitor the forum, and how did it go for you? Everyone else, any thoughts about what a US lawyer might do in Sydney?? (I have my PR, valid for another several years)
Thanks!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

wmarionn said:


> All-
> Great posts. I am a US trained lawyer with 19 years in litigation and in-house litigation management, trying to determine what I would be qualified to do in Oz. I'm not wedded to doing the same old thing (and can't bake OR do hair), but figure what I do now is a good starting point. David, do you still monitor the forum, and how did it go for you? Everyone else, any thoughts about what a US lawyer might do in Sydney?? (I have my PR, valid for another several years)
> Thanks!


US law is completley different to UK law, as I'm sure you're aware, so will be just as different to Oz law. Therefore I'm guessing it would be pretty hard to get work within the Oz legal system without completely retraining. Could you not work as a US lawyer in Oz - there any US law firms with offices in Australia? Or large US companies with inhouse legal depts who still need advice on US law?

On BBC news website today it said that Australia is planning on revamping its skilled visa category as, surprisingly, they have found themselves on the receiving end of an influx of baking hairdressers. 
They have decided to change the jobs in demand list to reflect the fact that having a strong economy with skilled workers is, these days, more important than having a nation of stylish bouffants.
This is slightly disappointing as since my last post I have given up my job in a city law firm and enrolled in hairdressing college.


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

Hi all, sorry I haven't checked in for a bit. I've found a job. :clap2: I start with the Court of Appeal, Supreme Court of Victoria in Melbourne on June 28th. It was a fortuitous confluence of need and experience that both terrifies and thrills me. But that's besides the point, and the key points I want to make for the readers of this thread are, first, don't think your skills don't translate. Do broad searches on sites like SEEK, include government and education. I had a number of Skype and phone interviews and expressions of interest from firms, govt. organizations, publishers, etc. well before I landed this position. There are lots of opportunities out there and the lack of an Australian practice certificate is not necessarily a bar. I will, obviously, be obtaining mine for Victoria ASAP, but it was not a condition of my employment. I'm hoping to obtain a waiver for Ethics since I've both taught it and worked within the attorney disciplinary system in D.C. Anyway, I digress, many government jobs that I saw require a tertiary qualification in law, not necesesarily a licence. NSW and VIC both have websites for government jobs.

Second, there's no denying it does help to have some experience under your belt. I've been practicing and teaching law for 15 years and I think that opened a lot of doors which unfortunately are not open to newer attorneys. But, Marion, I was still surprised to hear you say the US and Australian systems are so different. I've been doing a great deal of intensive study and reading in preparation for my new position, and yes, the systems are different, but they're not so foreign as to be incomprehensible and I've actually been quite comforted by how much is familiar. We are both common-law nations and our traditions and systems come from the same plant.

Third, be flexible with where you're willing to work. I thought I'd find work in Sydney, and I did have interviews there, but Melbourne, and Victoria as a whole, seem to have far more opportunities. And it is a great city, even without the spectacular harbour.

My biggest problem now is finding an apartment before I arrive (I don't think it's going to happen), or at least locating cheap but decent short term housing I can stay in while I look after arrival. Any suggestions?

I'll do better on weighing in and commenting from now on.

Cheers and press on!

David


----------



## wmarionn (Feb 6, 2010)

David-

Congratulations! The position sounds excellent, and very exciting. It is encouraging to hear about the results of your search. I will look forward to hearing about how the job goes, and about the process for getting your license. My guess (incorrect, as it turns out) had been that positions with the Courts in Australia would be among the most difficult for an expat lawyer to secure. For my part, I'll be back in Sydney for a visit in July, and hope to visit with the NSW bar while I am there as well as try to find a recruiting firm that is a good fit. Best of luck with the new job, and don't forget to post...you have now acquired the status of "Shining Beacon of Hope" for the rest of us!


----------



## wmarionn (Feb 6, 2010)

"They have decided to change the jobs in demand list to reflect the fact that having a strong economy with skilled workers is, these days, more important than having a nation of stylish bouffants.
This is slightly disappointing as since my last post I have given up my job in a city law firm and enrolled in hairdressing college."

And ToadSurfer, I neglected to thank you for this...it made me laugh out loud when I read it (and not a subtle laugh, either). Even now, three months later, I can't help but smile when I read it...


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

Yes, that gave me a laugh too.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

How is everyone doing? Anymore managed to emigrate as a solicitor? How is the new job going David??
I have decided easiest wy to emigrate will be to try and find a job with a firm willing to sponsor for a 457 visa and then get to Aus and requalify over a few years.
Have had a bit of interest from some of the larger firms but no interviews as yet but the interest has encouraged me that it is possible to find a job!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

davidpt said:


> Hi all, sorry I haven't checked in for a bit. I've found a job. :clap2: I start with the Court of Appeal, Supreme Court of Victoria in Melbourne on June 28th. It was a fortuitous confluence of need and experience that both terrifies and thrills me. But that's besides the point, and the key points I want to make for the readers of this thread are, first, don't think your skills don't translate. Do broad searches on sites like SEEK, include government and education. I had a number of Skype and phone interviews and expressions of interest from firms, govt. organizations, publishers, etc. well before I landed this position. There are lots of opportunities out there and the lack of an Australian practice certificate is not necessarily a bar. I will, obviously, be obtaining mine for Victoria ASAP, but it was not a condition of my employment. I'm hoping to obtain a waiver for Ethics since I've both taught it and worked within the attorney disciplinary system in D.C. Anyway, I digress, many government jobs that I saw require a tertiary qualification in law, not necesesarily a licence. NSW and VIC both have websites for government jobs.
> 
> Second, there's no denying it does help to have some experience under your belt. I've been practicing and teaching law for 15 years and I think that opened a lot of doors which unfortunately are not open to newer attorneys. But, Marion, I was still surprised to hear you say the US and Australian systems are so different. I've been doing a great deal of intensive study and reading in preparation for my new position, and yes, the systems are different, but they're not so foreign as to be incomprehensible and I've actually been quite comforted by how much is familiar. We are both common-law nations and our traditions and systems come from the same plant.
> 
> ...


Your considered a slack uselesss scumbag if you work for the government in Australia. Kiss what ever private sector ambitions goodbye with that job.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Your considered a slack uselesss scumbag if you work for the government in Australia. Kiss what ever private sector ambitions goodbye with that job.


**and the audience began to gasp**


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Guys 

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm a UK qualified Solicitor, I'll be 4 years qualified in September and my partner is Australian. He has just been given a transfer back to Queensland and I was wondering if anyone knew anything about requalifying or job opportunities in Brisbane. 

We are in the process of applying for a Defacto Visa for me to be able to join him but I don't want to leave the legal profession which I love, never mind not wanting too much of a pay cut! 

I'm from an in-house background so trained and have worked in-house since qualification (apart from a 3 month stint in a city firm during my training contract). I want to stay in-house but am not sure the market is very big in Australia esp in Brisbane. 

Any advice or experience would be welcomed!!!

Thanks

Net x


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Net!

Congratulations on finding an Australian partner! Very clever of you. Wish I had done the same but unfortunately my partner comes from the Old South Wales, just outside Cardiff. She is lovely but there is not an Australian visa for lovely people and their partners which is a shame.

Anyway, from the extensive research I have done with agents, Aus firms and the large amount of Aussie lawyers working at my current firm there certainly seems to be the opportunity to find work in Oz for UK lawyers with some provisos.

The first is clearly having a visa. Without one, a firm or employer would need to sponsor you and thus demonstrate that you have skills that could not be obtained from the local market. This usually means there is a shortage of your type of lawyer in Australia or you are experienced in a niche area of law. It seems the lawyers that are primaril sponsored and in demand are corporate or company commercial lawyers with Magic or silver circle experience.

However, you don't need sponsoring as you will have a visa. Therefore I suspect you will not have the restrictions of firms will only take on UK lawyers with specialist corporate experience. You don't say what kind of work you actually do but if you are in house in a commercial company I suspect you will fnid work easily enough in the cities. However, you will not be able to work as an Australian solicitor until you get readmiited in Aus. Whether in house employers will mind this I don't know. Private firms don't seem to as they will take UK lawyers on who then have to work as legal advisors until requalifed. 

If you have corporate experience my guess is you would have more luck finding work in private practice, getting some Aus experience and requalifying and then trying to go in house again. The market for coroporate lawyers in Aus seems quite good at the moment.

Getting requalifed is a headache that involves going back to college and sitting several exams. Do a google search for the 'Uniform Principles' and you will find the doc that is used as guidance for assessing overseas qualifications. It gives examples of what you will need to do if you are UK qualifed depending on whether you have a law degree with the right modules or did the CPE/GDL.

Good luck and let us know how you get on! And if you and your partner want to adopt me and take me to Aus as well that would be acceptable.


----------



## enjoycoke (Oct 3, 2011)

hey

im a practitioner in the uk, have been getting slightly restless of late and thinking of making the jump down to aus. all the posts here are very helpful.

just have a few 1's if anyone could help that would be much appreciated. 

if i apply to , for instance, western aus legal board to check my qualifications and tell me what more i need...can i then do these modules at say UNE? will subjects taken in one jurisdiction likely be recognised by the admissions board of another aus jurisdiction?

can all academic subjects and practical subjects be completed via long distance learning?

also anyone have any experience of the rural, regional and remote law australia program? 

what are the legal job prospects like at the minute down under?

many thanks people


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Coke

Prospects seem good compared to uk but depends what practice area you are in. Still good prospects for corporate, insolvency, com litigation etc. However unless you are a well experienced M&A lawyer with exp at a top 10 UK firm you will find it very difficult to get a job without already having the right to live and work in aus as Aus has plenty of it's own lawyers! 
Some of the unis have distance learning courses but, depending on your length of experience, you will likely have to do some courses in Aus. 
Best bet is to try and get a sponsored job and then requalify while working over there but how easy this is for you depends wholly on your practice area and whether you are at a well recognised firm. 
Once you are admitted in one state it is generally a fairly quick and easy administrative process to transfer to another. 
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## enjoycoke (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks toad for the info. 

My background is that of a barrister (mainly criminal with some civil work but not a huge portion) so unsure how that affects my prospects (ie not being from a significant commercial firm like many others who seem to be considering the move). 

I had been told that outside of the big major cities some smaller multi-discipline firms are struggling to recruit australian lawyers, who prefer to work in the big cities or so I'm lead to believe, but obviously I've no idea how true this is which is why I was asking about the RRRLaw initiative.

In terms of a visa if you score 65 on the points test does that allow you to arrive in aus without a sponsored employment already secured?

Thanks for the help


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I never looked in too much to the rrr program as I don't want to go to Oz and be far from the coast. From what I can see it will not help with emigrating itself but does clearly suggest that there is a shortage of lawyers in regional remote Oz. You could try approaching remote firms directly and hopefully find a firm happy to sponsor u on a 457 visa. 
Other than finding a job directly only other option is, like you have said, passing the points test. Only problem is that you have to nominate a profession to do the points test. To be allowed to nominate solicitor you have to have your skills assessed and the reality is that they require you to requalify in Oz before you will get the go ahead to take the points test. I can't say for sure if it will be the same for barristers but it's likely it is. 
So really choice is quit work, go to Oz and requalify, then apply for PR and then get job or target firms directly and try to find a sponsor. If remote firms are struggling you may be lucky and my guess is criminal law might be useful. But there again do you really want to live in the outback??
Btw if you are under 30 u could get a working visa and go now and build up contacts and try and find a sponsor that way. Always easier than applying from the other side of the world via email!


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Dear All,

I just got the usual LPAB assessment providing exemption in 7 papers however 17 papers are still required to be done.

Is there anyone on the forum having come from India who used the LPAB route and can anyone suggest if it possible to just do some law diploma using the subjects in which LPAB has granted exemptions.

Also any clues on any firms or legal agencies open to recruit without local experience would greatly help.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Priya

My advice is avoid recruitment agents. You are already at a disadvantage compared to local lawyers for not having local experience so don't add to that disadvantage by going with an agent as any recruiter will then have to consider that they would have to pay high agent fees to take you on. 

Just approach firms directly. I don't know what area of law you are in but your best bet is the larger firms who will be familiar with sponsoring foreign lawyers. Try minter Ellison, Freehills, allens Arthur, mallesons, corrs chambers etc. 

Unless your practice area is particularly niche and in demand you will be very lucky to find anything though. Good luck
Ed


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Ed.

My problem is I have worked as in-house counsel and most of my experience has been in contracts and compliances, so being a generalist to me it seems really difficult, even when you try connecting with the firms directly you can perhaps get connected to HR only when listed vacancies are there, if no vacancies are there then its your luck.

neverthless I am keeping my fingers crossed and trying on a daily basis, I guess started a little late.

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all

Just a quick update - I haven't got any further with trying to figure out how to qualify in queensland and am thinking about just popping over the border to NSW who actually provide info and link to law schools who have some information for foreign qualified lawyers. I'm still in the UK so haven't been too bothered to look into it until I applied for a job on the off chance last week (as it was in the same area i work in) and now I have an interview this week - yikes! 

Has anyone got any advice on the application for assessment? I finished university almost 10 years ago so I don't have course outlines anymore but that's the least of my problems as part of the practical assessment i need to demonstrate how I have requisite experience with certain areas of law. 

My problem is I've never practiced in many of these areas and how do I get someone who worked with me or managed me to attest to it? It seems that I would have an easier time of things if I had never practiced at all then I just have to show I studied it without any attestation. maybe it's just the QLD form which makes no sense in this respect! 

To make things more complicated I will be up to 7 years inc my training contract in 6 months so should I wait and then claim the experienced practitioner exemptions??? 

I'm so confused :-/


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Nettle

That's good news on the interview front! I take it you now have your de facto partner visa?

If you have your visa, and are getting job interviews, I wouldn't bother with requalification yet. You can work as a foreign qualified while you're over there and once there it will be much easier to find out exactly what needs to be done.

Basically, look at the Uniform Principles to work out what you will likely have to do. Then, you may find that your level of experience will reduce the need to sit some of the exams. However, I am not sure that they will take into account your training contract anymore but you never know.

If you can get a job without requalifying, I'd just do that and then requalify once you are there, with some Aussie experience under your belt, and if your employer wants you to.

I've managed to get a job with a New Zealand firm so am off to Auckland now. I'll work as a UK lawyer and will get requalified over the next 18 months or so while working. Once qualified in NZ I can apply to get admittted in Oz and will have the option of going there in the future if NZ is not for me.

Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Toadsurfer 

Congratulations on finding a job!!!! What made you change to NZ I thought you were going to be an aussie??? 

You are correct I got my visa at the very end of last year so I'm all set. I think I know what I have to do and am hoping to get away with as little as possible  

Just stressing about the interview now- any tips?? I'm trying to divide my time between researching the company, trying to figure out the differences between English and Aus law and thinking of answers to competency based questions - yuk! 

Hope all goes well with the move and your new firm is full of lovely people who all go home at 6pm


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Simply that my job search was going nowhere in Australia - unless you already have a visa, firms just weren't interested. One firm was briefly mildly interested but then decided not to go any further as they had tons of applicants from people already entitled to work in Oz and so not requiring sponsorship.

It was much easier to get interest from NZ firms at my experience level so I ended up going there. I figure that once qualified in NZ I can get admitted in Oz and then apply for a visa to Oz and get in that way should I not fancy NZ for the longterm. You are lucky to have an Aussie partner - would've saved me a lot of time if my girlfriend came from New South Wales and not the old south wales!

No idea what job you are going for but I wouldn't worry too much about researching differences in oz/uk law. I had several interviews in NZ and they just wanted to know all about my current experience, and why I wanted to go to NZ, as well as asking a few HR/competency type questions.

As you have an Australian partner you don't have to try too hard with the explaining why Oz although have some reasons other than that ready so they don't worry if your relationship ended you'd be on the next plane home! Just show some enthusiasm and commitment to Australia and them.

Other than just show you have researched the move properly to show you are committed - i.e. a rough idea of the requalification process, when you can get to Oz to start work etc.

Just like any interview really I guess. Like I said, good luck, and let us know how it goes! V jealous


----------



## Nettle (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Toadsurfer 

Well i was super excited yesterday as they have just started talking package but then I heard it and it is about what I get in the UK in pounds but in dollars so a substantial drop, just wondering if this is normal and you also had to knock a third off your salary.... and give up your private healthcare, car allowance, shares and 30 days holiday a year - takes the edge off the excitement :-(

Xxx


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess it depends on how much you were on in the UK! I'm 2.5 yr pqe and on around 40k in the UK. Job in NZ is offering around $105,000 so it's quite a pay rise (depending on exchange rates!), although that's more indicative of the under market rate my current firm pays than anything else. If I was moving from a magic circle firm or something it would be a pay drop.
I've never had any extra benefits like car and shares!
Re the holidays - it def is less than the UK in Oz and NZ. The standard there seems to be around 20 days. I get 21 days + bank holidays whereas in the UK I get 26 + Bank hols. Although NZ gets 3 more bank holidays than the UK so it's not far off. Think the UK does very well on annual leave compared to the rest of the world!
I guess you need to forget about working out the oz salary converted to £ or you'll go mad. Best just work out if on its own the salary is enough to support a good life downunder. My NZ salary will vary wildly with exchange rates if I kept comparing it so just work on the basis that 100k should be a decent wage in Auckland.
If the Oz job pays enough, looks like a job you'd enjoy, I'd just go for it as it will give you a new life downunder - don't get hung up with how the salary compares with the UK unless you think your quality of life is going to go backwards.


----------



## MissNH01 (Sep 12, 2012)

*advice to move to NZ*

Im wanting to move to NZ with my 4 year old. 
I am a criminal and housing solicitor in he UK, 6 years PQE. I have family in Hutt, Wellington. 

Id love some advice on the re-qualification issue? Pleeeease!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey MissNH

Sadly the requalification process in NZ is drawn out and not easy.

Basically the first step is to get your NZ qualifications assessed by the New Zealand Council of Legal Education. Look at this link http://www.nzcle.org.nz/Docs/Admission_Brochure.pdf
That gives you a run down of what you need to send off to do this. It costs around NZ$1500. The biggest pain is collating all the docs and info, especially old university course handbooks and confirmation of experience from previous employers. 

You then wait for around 16 weeks to get the result of your assessment. If you are unlucky the council will demand you certain retake NZ law subjects at university. Hopefully as you are 6pqe you will be exempt from doing any of that. However if you are exempt you still have to study for and sit all six of the New Zealand Law and Practice Examinations. These exams basically test you on the differences between the NZ and UK law in the 6 core areas of law so tort, contract, legal system, criminal, property etc.

Even if you were a law lord in the UK for 30 years you would still have to sit these exams. I have heard the exams are not that tough but the reading and work involved in preparing for them is tough, especially if you are working full time at the same time. The courses are self taught so there is little structure or guidance. However the College of Law in NZ has started offering online support courses for the NZLPE exams although it charges around $NZ800 per course so NZ$4800 for all 6 exams. Here's a link to the COL brochure that explains the exams in a bit more detail 
http://www.collaw.edu.au/Documents/NZLPE Brochure (2013).pdf

The exams themselves cost around $450 each to take.

The exams are held every 6 months. The COL seems to say that you will need to allow at least 10-12 weeks study for each exam if you paced yourself or at least 2 weeks per exam if you studied intensively fulltime. So if you were working in a full time job you would have around 30 weeks of study if you were going to take 3 exams every 6 months. That would be 30 weeks of a couple of evenings a week and a lot of weekends so not fun.

I have heard of people sitting all 6 in one go but no one has said that is a pleasant experience.

Overall it seems all hard work and annoying but at least once done you can apply to get admitted.

The problem is that there are tight restrictions on what you can and can't do as a foreign lawyer not admitted in NZ. One of the biggest restrictions is that you can't appear in court. That would obviously be a problem for you as a criminal lawyer. As getting requalified could take over a year, it might be hard to find criminal work before getting admitted. You would probably stand a better chance as a property lawyer as if you are doing non-contentious work it is much easier to work as an overseas lawyer and get requalifed at your own pace over time.

If you can get any sort of visa, whether a working holiday visa (dependent on your age), or any other work or residence visa just to get over here I reckon you should stand a decent chance of finding work before getting requalified. There certainly seems to be the demand for UK lawyers here. I guess you would want to move to Wellington if you have family there but Auckland is likely to be where there are more jobs. One firm that might be worth looking at is Meredith Connell. They are big on criminal litigation but also have a property wing so might be a good fit. 

Good luck!


----------



## MissNH01 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Yikes*

Wow thankyou for all of that information! I take it there is no way to distance learn? I'd be willing to do that and wait really. My cousin has loads of contacts as he is a business man albeit not in law but his business means that he has become pretty well connected 

It certainly seems like a hard slog & probably easier in oz!! 

I have heard of that firm - ill have a nosey at their website today 

Thanks!!!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

As its a self taught course you can certainly study while in the UK. They also run the exams in London so you can sit them there too. 

The process isn't much easier in Oz sadly.


----------



## steve0_1 (Feb 19, 2011)

toadsurfer said:


> Hey MissNH
> 
> Sadly the requalification process in NZ is drawn out and not easy.
> 
> ...


Hi Toadsurfer!

You seem to be pretty well versed in all things 'requalification'. I was wondering whether you have any knowledge that might help me?

I'm an England & Wales qualified solicitor with 6 years' PQE and working for a top 30 firm doing tax, wills, trusts and estates.

I briefly looked into requalification in NZ a couple of years ago but the indication was that as I had qualified via the non-law degree/PGDL route, I would probably need to go back to uni full time for 2 years at undergraduate level in addition to the other requalification requirements. Do you know anyone who's been through this and whether it is the case?

As an alternative, I looked into qualification in AUS as I believe I would then (on admission) be entitled to practice in NZ under the Trans-Tasman Agreement. Again, do you know if this is true and how this route is viewed by NZ employers?

I was lead to believe I wouldn't have much luck finding employment in NZ unless I was NZ qualified, but your email appears to indicate I may be in with a shot! We'd be coming over once my partner qualifies as a Clinical Psychologist (on the long term skills shortage list) but I'd need to work also and if I can do so and requalify when I get there, that would be much better!

Any wisdow gratefully received!

p.s. I had to delete the url's from your quoted text to be allowed to post this.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Steve

I'm going through the assessment and requalification thing in NZ at the moment. Still awaiting my qualifications assessment back as it takes them 16 weeks + for some reason. I did the GDL route too and am about 4 yrs PQE and am just hoping I don't have to do any uni courses!

I have a friend who did the GDL as well and was 4 PQE when doing her assessment and she just had to do the 6 NZLPE exams and no uni courses. Another guy I know had to do a property uni course despite having a law degree and 3 yrs PQE, but he was a scottish lawyer so that might have made a difference - his firm at the time appealed though and this was reduced to sitting in on a few lectures on the torrens land system. To be honest the assessment system seems a bit stupid and is luck of the draw as to who's desk it lands on. I have had a few emails from my case manager asking some very silly questions about the LPC etc clearly indicating she is not legally qualified and has little idea about UK qualifications. However, on the whole it seems if you are a few PQE and have done the GDL you will most likely only have to do the NZLPE. The biggest risk is having to do a uni course in legal ethics, as it's a requirement on law grads here, so when you do your assessment application make sure you put a really good case together for why you don't have to i.e. evidence of conduct cuorses you took on the LPC, PSC, post qualification etc.

Position seems to be worse in OZ when a GDL is seen as 2nd class to an LLB and you are generally required to take more exams than an LLB convertee would, although your PQE may negate some of these.

I have my NZLPE exams in 2 weeks! My firm wants me to attempt all 6 in one go. I won't lie, it is a tremendous headache. To do all 6 in one go has required more revision and prep time than I did for the GDL, but with less guidance and notes to help. The system is unreasonable, bloated and overall a bit of a farce. Quite why I need to do an exam in the minute details of criminal law cases including minority judgments or various repealed ACC legislation, in order to do my banking civil litigation job I don't know.

My firm has given me study leave and I have been studying for the exams full time since mid November and that still hasn't been enough time to prepare enough.

However, as your area is non-contentious, you prob won't have to sit the exams as qucikly as me (there are local restrictions here on overseas litigators meaning I have to get requalified asap to enable me to do my job fully). Non-contentious people can generally do their job just fine which is why we have UK corporate lawyers here who have never got round to doing the NZLPE even after 5 years plus of working here.

My advice would be to get a visa through your partner and then look for a job with a large firm (where the shortage in local lawyers is biggest at the intermediate level) - you can then take the exams over time (say 2 at a time to make it easier although this drags it out) and you might get lucky and your firm pay for the expensive process of qualification assessment and exam fees as mine have done.

The visa is the main hurdle to finding work as, depending on the area of specialisation, not being locally qualified doesn't seem to affect things too much from what I haev seen. I have a commercial property friend who rocked up on a working holiday visa and found a job within a few days so the demand is there. My firm has several overseas lawyers from the UK and canada, although most are corporate lawyers.

When you are admitted in Oz or NZ you can apply to be admitted in the other via the Trans Tasman. I intend to do that once I qualify in NZ just to keep options open for the future and just to have something more on the CV if I return home.

Overall, the requalification in either country seems onerous although I'd have to say it's probably harder in NZ cos of the lack of guidance and utter muddle of the NZLPE. At least in Oz you'd have a uni course whereas in NZ for example you get given a list of cases and statutes and text books and told you could be examined on any of it. e.g the Tort course prescriptioni lists 40 cases, 4 textbooks, several articles, and numerous statutes (some of which are even repealed) and says you could be examined on any of it plus stuff that is not listed! It's stupid but it has to be done.

However, you won't really know which country is easier until you get your qualifications assessed. I'd just choose the country you want to be in, go there on a partner visa, find a job, and then look at requalifying over time with the firm's support.


----------



## steve0_1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Toadsurfer!

Make sure you let me know what the outcome of your qualification assessment is!

Steve


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

Got my results a few days ago. I only have to do the 6 nzlp exams and no further uni subjects or legal ethics course so that's good. If you get round to making an application let me know and I can send you the letter and stuff I sent them. 

Have my nzlp exams tomorrow. Have got to say they have been horrendous. More work than my GDL was and I still don't feel prepared!


----------



## steve0_1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! That's very encouraging. 

Best of luck in your exams!


----------



## Xiaohaoyan (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

It's probably a long shot but i'm going to ask anyway: has anyone with a civil law background done the requalification thing?

I did my LLB in China and LLM in the States and am qualified in both countries. Have been practicing PRC law for almost 4 years now. Just got a family visa that allows me to live and work in Australia so am looking at the possibility of employment there. It seems pretty hard to find work without a local qualification. But do you guys think law firms would be interested in someone with my background even if I'm requalified, given my experience is mostly china related?

Talking about requalification, I've looked at the rules in Victoria and my guess is I won't be exempted from any of the 11 prescribed subjects.. Any ideas about how long it will take to do all the subjects? And is it true that requalification in some states is easier than others?

Moving to oz soon so am desperate for any advice  Thanks guys!


----------



## rollerballrocco (May 7, 2013)

NEW ZEALAND LAW AND PRACTICE EXAM

Hi all,

I'm a UK qualified barrister (now working full time in private practice in the UK), 6 PQE. I started out in crime but have been practising public law for the past four or so years. I have just sent off my qualifications to be assessed and the info on this page re: highlighting ethics courses etc was very helpful so thanks to those who shared their experiences! 

I am working on the assumption that I will have to sit all 6 NZLPE exams. I plan on studying to sit the exams while continuing to work full time. Having looked at the prescriptions for each module, there appears to be a lot to cover; it appears somewhat similar to the GDL in the breadth of each module and the types of exam questions. 

I think it is likely that I would look to sit three one year and three the next (doing two in February one in July). Has anyone on here studied for the exams while working full time? Did you use the college of law preparation course? How much of your time did it take to study for each exam? I'm trying to get a sense of how people have managed in practice as I want to be careful not to bite off more than I can chew. If needs be, I may end up doing two a year over three years, though that would be dragging it out a little...

Any replies/advice gratefully received.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Roller

I sat all 6 exams in one go in February and managed to pass them all. Although I was technically working at the time my firm pretty much allowed me to study fulltime for Dec and Jan in prep for the exams. I used the college of law courses and they helped a lot to give some structure to the study as if I had just the prescription to go off it would've taken ages to do all the reading.

Even with the time I had I still found the whole experience stressful and felt very unprepared come exam time, largely due to the vague structure of the prescription. The fact I passed all 6 in one go makes me think the exams are not actually marked that harshly and the main hurdle is actually just getting the study done.

I have friends who did 2 or 3 at a time while working full time and having no study leave and they still passed so it's definitely doable. 6 in one go you would def need time off for dedicated study I think though. I did the GDL in the UK and found these exams to need as much study as that, although the actual exams were easier.

3 at a time will be fine but you still need to be regimented in your approach and resign yourself to giving up quite a few weekends and weekday evenings! It might be an idea to do three every 6 months, as any less, like you say, drags the process out quite a lot! If you're UK qualified, have a few years experience, and coped with the GDL, you shouldn't find these exams a problem.

Anyway, it's all worth it in the end - I get admitted next month!


----------



## rollerballrocco (May 7, 2013)

Hey - that's really helpful. Had hoped to be able to avoid shelling out the extra for the College of Law courses but with a full time job and a baby on the way, sounds like they may well be worth the outlay.

Well done on passing and being admitted!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey

Tried to send you a message but it didn't allow me. Send me an email to [email protected] and ib can give you some help re the exam notes.


----------



## rollerballrocco (May 7, 2013)

Thanks - have emailed you from my yahoo account.


----------



## steve0_1 (Feb 19, 2011)

I keep dipping into and out of this forum and appreciate it's supposed to be about requalifying in Australia, but there seems to be as much on here about requalifying in NZ!

We've finally decided to give it a go, and I've been looking into the process of applying for a Visa in NZ. I'm 34 so will have to apply under the Skilled Migrant category, although the information indicates I would need to be registered as an NZ lawyer for my points to properly count. If so, that could mean me requalifying and potentially then being rejected for a Visa. Is that right? 

It would be ideal if I could get over on the Skilled Migrant category and then requalify - is this possible?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi 

You won't get a skilled migrant resident visa as a solicitor until you are requalified and admitted here in nz. 
That doesn't preclude you nominating a different profession if your are qualified in something else. 

Depending on what kind of law you do, it may be an option to find a job first and get a work visa first and then apply for residency once you are here and have requalified.


----------



## Taz001 (Jan 9, 2015)

*NZLPE Exams*

Hi 

I have come across this forum and Toadsurfer you seem to have a wealth of knowledge on the topic. Congrats on passing all six exams in one go - that really is great. 

If you or any other solicitors out there have any advice on the below it would be greatly appreciated! I realise the thread is about conversions in Australia, but there appears to be a lot about the New Zealand NZLPE's on here too. 

I qualified in the UK and am currently working full time in international trusts, after having moved back to New Zealand with my husband who is a Kiwi. Luckily my work has agreed to pay the fees for the exams and the College of Law Preparation Courses. 

I am currently studying for the Equity paper and wanted to ask you whether from your experience with the exams it is sufficient to simply work off the College of Law notes and do some extra reading of journals on Westlaw etc.? I am not planning on buying the text books for the modules if not necessary. In your opinion, do the notes provided by the College of Law provide sufficient information to pass the exams? I have also noticed that this year tracing is not included in the Equity paper (it is not in the Council's information pack or the College of Law notes) - I am hoping that I am safe to go with that guidance and am not going to get caught out if I don't study anything on it.

Thanks a ton all.

Tarryn


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Question, can you practice law in Australia if you hold an LLM but no LLB?


----------



## davidpt (May 29, 2009)

Weebie said:


> Your considered a slack uselesss scumbag if you work for the government in Australia. Kiss what ever private sector ambitions goodbye with that job.


I don't know your experience or qualifications, but you don't know what you're talking about. I've been with the Court for close to 5 years now with increasing levels of responsibility and have nothing but respect from the private profession.


----------



## 01chs110 (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone else active on this route? Hoping to connect and discuss.


----------



## JenniferTateThompson (Nov 21, 2015)

*Help with studying for NZLPE*

I have taken all 6 NZLPE exams and practiced in NZ. I'm happy to help you study and figure out when it is safe to move away from past Prescription materials.


----------



## sueyhosy (Oct 20, 2016)

*Nzlp*

Not too sure if anyone still active on this post but I was searching on google about the NZLP exam and this website came up. I have just applied to have my qualification to be admitted in NZ and desperately need help with the 6 papers of the NZLP exam !!


----------



## JenniferTateThompson (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello! I am still active on this thread. I can certainly help you prepare for the exams. Please see my ad in the Classifieds section of the NZ forum. Or ask any general questions you may have. Cheers!


----------

